# Hard to believe



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

That this young lady is a mini Lamancha!













Mom is a registered mini Lamancha bred back to a black and white Nigerian.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What a sweetie pie! Can you register her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

My mini Mancha


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Her mom is registered but the buck wasn't.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's adorable!


----------

